# Allegra and Mucinex while breastfeeding?



## HappyMomma2008 (Sep 17, 2008)

Just returned from the doctor with a mean sinus infection. My doctor has recommended Mucinex (guaifenesin) and Allegra (fexofenadine/pseddoshedrine) on top of antibiotics. I have heard conflicting things about taking these medications while breastfeeding and I am inclined to ignore his advice/recommendations on all but the antibiotics. Does anyone have any thoughts or experiences with Mucinex and/or Allegra while breastfeeding? I do not want to take anything that might harm my daughter or negatively impact breastfeeding. (DD is 8 months old)

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## hotharmony (Apr 14, 2008)

I am not any kind of expert but I was on Allegra for many years, it's an allergy medicine and if you are using allegra d it's a powerful decongestant. It also will dry out your mouth, skin and hair so I would imagine that it could effect your supply.

However this is what www.kellymoms.com says about it:
"The ingredients of Claritin, Claritin-D, Allegra, Allegra-D, Actifed (the decongestant pseudoephedrine plus triprolidine) and Seldane have been approved by the AAP for use by nursing moms. Loratadine (Claritin) has been studied and the amount of loratadine that passes into breastmilk is extremely low. Claritin-D and Allegra-D have pseudoephedrine added (which is AAP approved, but see above about possible effect on milk supply). Dr. Hale has said that he prefers the nonsedating antihistamines (even though they are long-acting) over the sedating allergy medications."


----------



## MommyJoia (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:

Fexofenadine might have a negative effect on lactation, especially in combination with a sympathomimetic agent such as pseudoephedrine.
http://toxnet.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/si...temp/~SiTkLt:1

http://toxnet.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/si...temp/~eVwMjj:1

I wouldn't.


----------



## AuntNi (Feb 26, 2003)

I have no medical evidence, other than the fact that I lived on Allegra and Mucinex pretty much the whole time I was nursing. My OB took them while she was nursing, too. It was either that, or be sick as a dog with my sinuses all the time. We felt like it was a better risk than taking antibiotics every month.


----------



## gsd1amommy (Apr 6, 2007)

I took Mucinex and it made my little one jittery and fussy. He was only 6 months old, though.


----------

